# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  aquario da costa

## José Trindade

cumprimentos para o pessoal da aquariofilia marinha,estive muitas mas muitas horas a consultar os vossos foruns e depois de aprender com a expriencia de todos decidi montar o meu aquario de 100 lt com fauna da nossa costa.equipamento;escumador sera marin 400,bomba circulacao sunsun 3000lt/h,filtro interno com ceramica,biobals e esponja,lampadas t8 azul act elife glo.ainda falta ventiladores.decoracao ;areia da praia e areia de coral grossa por cima,rochas da costa com bastante coralina de cor violetae pedaÇos de esponja que já se colaram a rocha.habitantes;ouriÇo branco,estrelas,camaroes,blenios,cabozes,tainhas,a  nemonas,lapas,turbos,burries,etc.....gostava que me explicassem como por aqui as fotos para me poderem ajudar a identificar algumas especies que tenho e partilhar com voces o meu aquario.obrigado,aguardo ansiosamente respostas.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Boas, ainda bem que temos mais um membro com um aquário da costa...agora quero ver fotos desse aquário  :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Trindade

boas....o aquario vai-se portando bem neste primeiro mes de funcionamento,o escumador trabalha muito bem,faÇo mudanÇas de agua semanais com agua natural e ainda nao tive nenhuma baixa,o que me deixa bastante confiante.unico problema com que me deparo é a temperatura que esta semana ronda os 24 graus e estou a desesperar pelos ventiladores que nunca mais chegam...bem vamos ver como corre daqui para a frente.cumps,joca

----------


## José Trindade

Em breve coloco as primeiras fotos
cumps
jose trindade

----------


## José Trindade

BOAs
as primeiras fotos do  meu aquario da costa
espero que gostem.
cumps
jose trindade

ImageShack Album - 7 images

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olha achei o layout muito bom, bastava um fundo preto e talvez mais alguma rocha do lado esquerdo...de resto achei muito natural e rocha espectacular.
Como és do continente, podias aproveitar e colocar mais umas algas e talvez umas marinhas (peixes cachimbo).
Se quiseres posso te dizer algumas das espécies que tens...
Anémona da primeira foto parece-me uma Bunodactis verrucosa, as outras são a vulgar Anemonia sulcata. A alga parece-me Codium sp. enquanto as tainhas não te posso dizer ao certo a espécie, porque existem muitas parecidas...talvez Chelon labrosus.
O blénio é um Parablennius ruber.

----------


## José Trindade

obrigado filipe
entretanto vou colocar mais algumas fotos para me ajudares a classificar as especies.
em relacao ás algas nao sei bem o que colocar pois penso que nem todas serao faceis de manter.
de qualquer forma o aquario esta ainda em evolucao e aos poucos vou introduzir mais especies e rocha(para o lado esquerdo).

cumps
jose trindade

----------


## José Trindade

boas
cá estao mais fotos do meu aquario para ajuda na identificacao de especies
ImageShack Album - 10 images

cumps
jose trindade

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Claro que sim, podes ir pondo que eu vou classificando  :SbOk2: 
Acho que o fundo preto devia colocar...experimenta colocar uma cartolina só pra veres o efeito.
Das algas deixo aqui uns nomes...

Acetabularia mediterranea (não sei se existe aí)
Caulerpa prolifera (resistente e bonita)
Corallina elongata (bonita e resistente também)
Cystoseira sp.
Dictyota dichotoma (é a minha preferida, aqui é muito vulgar e ao mesmos tempo bonita)
Padina pavonia (muito bonita e diferente mas é difícil arranjar solta numa pedra)
Ulva rigida (resistente e vulgar)

Tens laminárias e plantas como a Zostera, mas são muito grandes pró aquário e a Zostera precisa pelo menos de 15 cm de areia.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Primeira foto Lipophrys pholis, na quarta foto é um Coryphoblennius galerita, o góbio da sétima e oitava foto não tenho a certeza mas penso ser um Gobius paganellus. Também tens uma mini-sapateira Cancer pagurus e camarões da poça.
Ah e a Asparagopsis armata é uma bonita alga muito fácil de manter.

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas

Gostei do aquario so achei que faltava ai qualquer coisa mas ainda nao descobri o que! Talvez com papel de fundo ajude como diz o Filipe!

Cumps

----------


## José Trindade

boas nuno
tou á espera do ventilador quando for á loja resolvo o problema de fundo ,concordo que faz falta.

cumps
jose trindade

----------


## nuno trocado

Que tipo de ventilador procuras?
Porque nao exprimentas aquelas ventoinhas que se usa nos computadores sao de baixo consumo, pouco ruidosas, baratas, e costuma funcionar!

----------


## José Trindade

sao umas já preparadas para aquarios com adaptador para fixar no vidro,sao placas de 2,4 ou 6 ventoinhas e com tranformador prontinho a ligar.no a.costa já mandaram vir de 6 e de 4 depois escolho o que me convem mais,a marca é JEBO.
depois digo o que valem...

cumps 
jose trindade

----------


## Catarina Santos

Bom dia,

É com grande prazer que leio este tópico, sou fascinada por biótopos, e também eu mantenho um biótopo nacional a  cerca de 2 anos. (até agora com sucesso). 

Actualmente encontra-se em fase de reestruturação (upgrade para um de 400l), vou ver se consigo postar umas fotos.

Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso comprar macro-algas ? de preferência em Portugal, sem ser ao mergulho,  a recolha de algas, tem vindo a ser a minha maior dificuldade.

Vou seguir este tópico com atenção
Boa sorte com o projecto  :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Bom dia,
> 
> É com grande prazer que leio este tópico, sou fascinada por biótopos, e também eu mantenho um biótopo nacional a  cerca de 2 anos. (até agora com sucesso). 
> 
> Actualmente encontra-se em fase de reestruturação (upgrade para um de 400l), vou ver se consigo postar umas fotos.
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso comprar macro-algas ? de preferência em Portugal, sem ser ao mergulho,  a recolha de algas, tem vindo a ser a minha maior dificuldade.
> 
> Vou seguir este tópico com atenção
> Boa sorte com o projecto


Podes recolher bonitas algas nas poças rochosas sem sequer molhares os pés.
Ou então estás à procura de alguma alga em especial? É que a maioria das que estão à venda são habituadas a viver em aquários tropicais.

----------


## Catarina Santos

Olá Filipe, molhar os pés não é propriamente um problema para mim  :Smile: , sou praticante a 10 anos de surf e já dei os meus primeiros passos no mergulho, mas infelizmente não sou praticante.  

Nestes 2 anos mantive e ainda mantenho,Ulva e Coralina Sp 

Ando a procura de Plocamium cartilagineum, Bifurcaria Bifurcata, Himanthalia elogata, codium (esta não consigo encontrar em lado nenhum), caulerpa. Entre outras que se consigam manter.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Ainda bem que sim, mas essas algas duvido que arranjes numa loja de animais, só se for Caulerpa...mas Codium e outras duvido mesmo muito.
Experimenta outras zonas de Portugal, em baixios e tal...vais ver que encontras.

----------


## José Trindade

boas catarina
olha aqui na povoa onde faÇo as minhas recolhas  tem muita quantidade de algas,especialmente codium(que tenho no meu aquario),himanthalia elogata,ulva etc.
por isso quando vieres ao norte já sabes que tem.

cumps
jose trindade

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS
FUI OBRIGADO a mudar a rocha com coralina porque estava se a detriorar ,penso eu com a temperatura excessiva cerca de 25 graus,introduzi nova rocha sem coralina para já e novas algas que penso serem resistentes,tambem já consegui reduzir a temperatura para os 21 graus mas espero reduzir mais com a chegada de uma luminária que aqueÇa menos e os ventiladores.

ficam entao as fotos

cumps

jose trindade
ImageShack Album - 11 images

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boas José Trindade:

Eu também tenho um aquário da costa e sei que não é fácil de manter no Verão sem a ajuda de um chiller.
Também tenho ventoinhas, 6, e de pouco me servem.
Aqui no Alentejo é um pouco pior. Normalmente recorro a garrafas de água congeladas, 2 vezes por dia 2 garrafas de 1,5 lts, e a reposição é feita com gelo feito com água de osmose.

Não te aconselho a meter Marinhas nesse aquário... As sulcatas depressa as apanham. Eu tive Marinhas e foram comidas pelas anémonas. As sulcata são verdadeiramente agressivas e as Marinhas lentas.

Boa sorte

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS CARLOS SERRANO
na realidade nao é facil manter a temperatura ideal,tambem estou a recorrer a garrafas de 1,5lt congeladas para ajudar.
desculpa a pergunta mas o que sao as marinhas?
de momento só tenho cabozes , blenios ,estrelas,ouricos,camaroes e varias especies de buzios,em relacao aos peixes estao bem adaptados e nao tenho nenhuma baixa,os camaroes pelo menos os grandes safam se.
as anemonas sei que as sulcatas sao vorazes por isso vou alimentando-as com miolo de camarao,tenho uma anemona vermelha mas de tentaculos curtinhos ,nao tenho foto porque ela deslocou-se e está escondida.
por isso vou arriscando aos poucos e sempre a considerar a ajuda dos mais experientes na materia.
obrigado pela ajuda carlos

cumps

jose trindade

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite José Trindade:

O que normalmente chamamos "marinha" são Syngnathus acus, podes ver fotos no google.
A anémona vermelha a que te referes é uma actínia equina, também lhe chamam anémona tomate.
Não alimentes demais as sulcatas. Crescem muito e acabam por dividir-se. Eu alimento as minhas de 15 em 15 dias.
Os cabozes são muito vorazes e crescem muito. Acabam por comer os camarões e outros peixes pequenos. Os Blénios são pacíficos.
Podes também arranjar umas poliquetas e uns ceriantus.
As poliquetas encontras com facilidade nos cais flutuantes e os ceriantus na baixa mar em zonas de estuários.
Fica bem.

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS
alguem que me tire uma duvida se possivel...
para manter as algas e os corais de boa saude tenho de acrescentar algum suplemento liquido na agua?
é que para já só me limito a fazer tpas com agua natural,a alimentar os peixes com granulado marinho e artemia salina.

agradeco a ajuda

cumps

jose trindade

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Olá José:
Tens corais?
No meu caso, como tenho 3 gorgónias, cerianthus, anémonas e poliquetas, e apesar de fazer as tpas com água natural, acrescento Iodo e, todos os dias, neve marinha feita com os produtos da TMC (fito e zooplacon).
Ontem dizia-te que as anémonas sulcata se dividem quando muito alimentadas.
Pois bem, apesar de só as alimentar de 15 em 15 dias, hoje tenho mais uma...

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS CARLOS
AINDA mantenho uma pedra com coral duro de cor rosa velho para ver se aguenta porque ao principio tive bastante mas comecou a ficar amarela e verde,penso que a morrer e entao levei de volta para o mar,quando souber mais sobre a manutencao desse coral torno a colocar,aqui ha imenso.
pois a minha duvida prende se precisamente com esses suplementos ,o que me aconselhas entao no meu caso que tenho varias algas e queria mante-las?


cumps
jose trindade

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Jose 

Entao novidades do aquario?  :SbSourire2: 
Esta tudo a rolar?  :SbOk: 

Cumps

----------


## Catarina Santos

> boas catarina
> olha aqui na povoa onde faÇo as minhas recolhas  tem muita quantidade de algas,especialmente codium(que tenho no meu aquario),himanthalia elogata,ulva etc.
> por isso quando vieres ao norte já sabes que tem.
> 
> cumps
> jose trindade


Está a ficar com bom aspecto, infelizmente a ida às praias do norte vai ter de ficar para quando houver tempo e disponibilidade.

Quanto ao suplemento para as algas, eu não costumo usar e já tenho algumas á anos, penso que se fizeres trocas parciais com água do mar, não deves ter problema com os nutrientes.

Um dos factores que leva a deterioração das algas nos nossos aquários é a temperatura, está a volta de que valores?

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS CATARINA
ando a fazer trocas de agua semanais na ordem dos 15 a 20 litros,o meu problema entao poderá estar na temperatura que ás vezes chega aos 23 graus,o normal é 21/22 ,só consigo os 19gr quando meto garrafas de gelo mas que nao pode ser constante porque o trabalho nao o permite.
o que achas entao?

obrigado
cumps
jose trindade

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Podias colocar uma foto do coral?

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS NUNO

o mais dificil é manter as algas,tá complicado...
os peixitos tao bem,comem bem.
o problema é a temperatura,vai se dando um jeito com garrafas congeladas pa equilibrar a coisa.
vou fazer troca de agua fresquinha...

cumps

jose trindade

----------


## José Trindade

boas filipe

as fotos do coral.
com o tempo comeca a ficar esverdeado e branco,porque?
obrigado

cumps
jose trindade


http://imageshack.us/g/849/dsc02079n.jpg/

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Só vendo mesmo as fotos...se tá ficando mais claro poderá estar a morrer...mas mostra fotos e já vejo a espécie.

----------


## Catarina Santos

> BOAS NUNO
> 
> o mais dificil é manter as algas,tá complicado...
> os peixitos tao bem,comem bem.
> o problema é a temperatura,vai se dando um jeito com garrafas congeladas pa equilibrar a coisa.
> vou fazer troca de agua fresquinha...
> 
> cumps
> 
> jose trindade


Olá José,

Pois as algas (a primeira vista) são de facto problema da temperatura, o sistema das garrafas não é de todo eficaz a longo prazo.

Resolvias isso com um refrigerador (mas os preços são elevados e gastam demasiada energia),  tenho combatido isso com ajuda do ar condicionado que vai mantendo a temperatura da divisão no verão.

Aconselho-te a um refrigerador diy, existe umas soluções com uns mini frigoríficos, mas ainda não experimentei, é o projecto de verão. 

A longo prazo ospeixes puderam deixar de se alimentar devido ao organismo não estar preparado para a temperatura constante elevada.

----------


## José Trindade

> Só vendo mesmo as fotos...se tá ficando mais claro poderá estar a morrer...mas mostra fotos e já vejo a espécie.


Na anterior topico coloquei fotos...nao deu para ver?
diz me senao tento colocar outras.

obrigado

cumps

jose trindade

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> Na anterior topico coloquei fotos...nao deu para ver?
> diz me senao tento colocar outras.
> 
> obrigado
> 
> cumps
> 
> jose trindade


Não consigo ver  :Admirado:  abre uma conta no photobucket e coloca lá dps tiras o link da foto do bucket e colas aqui; é assim que faço :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Ah e lamento mas esqueci-me de dizer que estava errado na classificação do primeiro blénio...nao é um Parablennius ruber, mas sim um Parablennius gattorugine (aqui não existem), nunca tive mas cresce um pedaço mais que o ruber.

----------


## José Trindade

boas filipe
já dá para ver as fotos?

cumps
jose trindade


Pictures by jocamarmelada - Photobucket

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

José não vejo nenhum coral nas fotos...na primeira tem um blénio, camarão e várias rochas com alga coralina...e na segunda um góbio com rochas de alga coralina. Se tiveres a te referir a alga coralina...provavelmente devido a temperatura ela acaba ficando branca e morrendo.

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS FILIPE
primeiro desculpas,tens razao é alga coralina e eu a pensar em coral.
sabes me dizer entao quais as condicoes ideais e se é preciso algum suplemento para manter a alga coralina com saude?
já devolvi praticamente toda ao mar tenho só uns pedaÇos para ver a evolucao epara já estao com a cor muito boa,tenho colocado todos os dias placas de gelo e garrafas de agua congelada.
gostava de saber mais de como  manter a alga coralina visto que aqui existe uma zona carregada dela.

obrigado

cumps 
jose trindade

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Se fores ver o meu, vais ver que conseguia manter a alga coralina sem problemas no aquário, aquela parte branca já estava morta e veio coberta de esponjas e hidrozoários que depois limpei. Apenas tentava manter a temperatura adequada, boa circulação, iluminação não muito forte (mas isso depende da espécie, porque têm diferentes tolerâncias à luz), e apenas adicionava kalk à água. Noto que tinham um crescimento mais lento do que as dos aquas de recife, em que têm rocha viva importada.
Ah e claro que não convém teres animais que comam as algas...como por exemplo ouriços do mar...aqui temos os Diadema antillarum que são muito vulgares na costa, são mesmo uma praga, onde existem a rocha é nua.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Em relação ao problema da coralina, adiciona Kalk gota a gota em período nocturno. Sendo uma alga calcárea, consome cálcio. O kalk resolve o problema.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS PAULO

queres dizer entao que se comprar um suplemento liquido de calcio e o adicionar na quantidade correta para a litragem do meu aquario ajuda a resolver o meu problema?
tem de se ter algum aparelho especifico para deitar gota a gota ou pode ser manualmente,é que aqui existe uma dificuldade tremenda em encontrar produtos marinhos nas lojas ,no entanto já vi um deita gotas da sera á venda mas nao sei se serve para o calcio,tambem vi um pak de 3 produtos ,calcio,magnesio e o outro nao me lembro.
o que vou fazendo para já é uma troca semanal com agua natural para ajudar...

obrigado pela ajuda..,

cumps
jose trindade

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eu usava uma garrafa de água de litro e meio virada ao contrário com um furo na tampa, de onde saia um tubo como aqueles das bombas de ar em que coloquei uma torneirinha que compras facilmente numa loja de animais vulgar.
Assim regulava para ir pingando de gota a gota.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, Zé.
Não falei de um qualquer suplemento de cálcio. Falei de Kalkwaser, ( hidróxido de cálcio ).
Quanto ao doseamento, como referiu o Filipe, arranjas uma garrafa de 1/2 litro de água vazia e adaptas um sistema de soro, ( que podes comprar em qualquer farmácia e é barato ). Á parte, juntas o Kalk com água de osmose e misturas muito, muito bem. Com a água saturada de kalk, ( tendo em atenção, não deixar o pó restante entrar no sistema, para não entupir ), enches a garrafa e quando as luzes apagam, deixas a pingar na relação de 1 gota de 2 em 2 segundos, regulando no estrangulador do tubo de soro. O facto de falar numa garrafa de 1/2 litro, prende-se com a necessidade mínima de adição. Claro que quando a garrafa estiver vazia, deixa de pingar. Se vires que os resultados não são suficientes, mudas para uma garrafa de 1,5 l. Neste caso, tens que ter o cuidado de ver qual o volume de evaporação do aquário. Não vás estar a introduzir 1.5 l, quando a evaporação, por exemplo, seja de 1 l. Tens que ter o cuidado de, antes de acenderem as luzes, verificar se continua a pingar. Se for o caso, corta o abastecimento. Isto, faria aumentar o PH.
A garrafa, terá que ter um pequeno furo no topo oposto à entrada do tubo de soro, para permitir o gotejamento, visto que o volume de água/kalk que sai tem que ser reposto com ar.
Uma outra questão já referida. Os ouriços são óptimos alguivoros. Mas, quando as algas acabam, a coralina consta do menú. Sejam Diademas ou ouriços da nossa costa.
Espero que esta explicação simplificada possa ajudar.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Aqui, um exemplo da adição de kalk com o método que referi. Coralina.... não falta.

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS
obrigado pelo esclarecimento,melhor nao podia ser,só uma duvida :a reposicao de kalkwaser é feita todos os dias e pode ser com agua do mar?
vou tratar de arranjar o kalkwaser (que nao vai ser facil) e um sistema á maneira para por isto a trabalhar a ver se tenho sucesso.

cumps
jose trindade

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, Zé.
O Kalk, compras puro nas farmácias, com o nome de Hidróxido de Cálcio, ou nas lojas de aquariofilia. Podes mesmo comprar online. A solução tem que ser feita com água doce, de preferência, de osmose. No caso de não conseguires água de osmose, serve água mineral engarrafada, desde que isenta de silicatos. Normalmente, vem na composição quimica nos rótulos. Água destilada, esquece, em virtude de o processo de destilação ser efectuado em serpentina de cobre. A adição de Kalk, convém ser diária. Mas, se a fizeres de 2 em 2 ou 3 em 3 dias, também não tem problema.
Abraço,
Paulo
PS - Quando fizeres a solução, não te importes com o pó que vai restar depositado no fundo. O Kalk só dissolve até à saturação. O restante, continua a ser solúvel. Basta meter mais água.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Amanhã, se me lembrar,  :yb665: , coloco aqui fotos do sistema de soro que refiro, e de um recipiente que adaptei há uns tempo largos para o efeito, e para aquários pequenos. Nos aquários grandes,... reactor de Kalk, ou de Cálcio.  :SbSourire2: 
Abraço,
Paulo:

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Como prometido, aqui ficam as fotos do recipiente e do sistema de soro.





Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## José Trindade

boas paulo

estou esclarecido,agora vai ser facil arranjar o material,nao sabia que tinha nas farmacias.
quando tiver o material pronto a trabalhar vou apanhar mais alga coralina a ver se tenho sucesso.
este fim de semana vou retirar as algas que tenho,para já está fora de questao mante las pois com o tempo comecam a desfazer.
vai ser por etapas,primeiro alga coralina.
obrigado pela ajuda,é muito importante aprender com que já tem experiencia na materia.
entretanto vao  aparecer mais duvidas mas é normal.

cumps
jose trindade

----------


## José Trindade

boas paulo

estou esclarecido,agora vai ser facil arranjar o material,nao sabia que tinha nas farmacias.
quando tiver o material pronto a trabalhar vou apanhar mais alga coralina a ver se tenho sucesso.
este fim de semana vou retirar as algas que tenho,para já está fora de questao mante las pois com o tempo comecam a desfazer.
vai ser por etapas,primeiro alga coralina.
obrigado pela ajuda,é muito importante aprender com que já tem experiencia na materia.
entretanto vao  aparecer mais duvidas mas é normal.

cumps
jose trindade

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Qualquer dúvida, apita!
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS

o meu sistema artesanal de reposicao de calcio está pronto e a trabalhar,foi fácil e barato :SbRiche: .
agora vou esperar pelo resultado :yb665: .
obrigado por toda a ajuda :SbOk: 

cumps
jose trindade

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Obrigado, uma gaitaaa !
Mete lá fotos disso. Parece que conseguiste arranjar tudo.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Então e já tens bichos novos no aqua?

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS

hoje fui á praia e apanhei mais pedra com agua coralina,um cardume de sargos e uma dourada(penso eu),e 2 bodioes.
agora o aquario está mais composto....
cá vao algumas fotos.

Pictures by jocamarmelada - Photobucket

cumps josetrindade

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Gosto  :SbOk: , e gosto ainda mais porque tens muita variedade, a vinagreira tá muito bem, tens realmente rocha com muita coralina, e gosto especialmente dos bodiões, ainda são juvenis mas parecem de espécies diferentes, o da última foto parece-me um Symphodus roissali...o primeiro talvez juvenil de Centrolabrus exoletus

----------


## José Trindade

boas

cá estao as fotos do sistema que trabalha na perfeicao.
já agora ,o meu aquario tem cerca de 90 litros,que quantidade de agua com kalk diaria devo repor?
abraÇo
sistema reposicao de calcio pictures by jocamarmelada - Photobucket
jose trindade

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, Zé.
Numa primeira análise das fotos,.... muito bom. Apenas um reparo. Essa lesma, chamada comummente de " vinagreira " é um potencial perigo. Em caso de morte, liberta toxinas que podem arrasar todo o sistema. As Anemonia Sulcata, parecem-me muito pouco movimentadas. Que circulação tens ?
Quanto ao doseamento de kalk, eu disse-te que era barato. 
Volume de kalk........... se a taxa de evaporação for superior ao volume do recipiente de kalk, deixa correr todo, acrescentando apenas água doce até prefazer o volume de evaporação.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS PAULO

a vinagreira vou ver como reage,a minina reacao de má adaptacao levo de volta ao mar.
quanto as anemonas, quado tirei esta fotos desliguei a bomba de circulacao porque tinha acabado de colocar lá uns cardumes e para ver se nao se assustavam com o ambiente que a bomba dá,as anemonas parecem umas bailarinas malucas e os peixes ainda um pouco desorientados podem ficar presos nelas.
a bomba é  uma sunsun 3000lth.
ah e tá entendido sobre o calcio...

cumps
jose trindade

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Novidades sobre o aquário ? Como está a reagir a coralina com a adição de kalk ?
E......... fotos..... mete fotos!
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## José Trindade

boas
preciso de identificar este peixe,vou por as fotos,a foto  3e4 sao de um adulto e cria muito p
arecidos com o peixe que quero identificar mas esse peixe tem mais listagens que o normal...
http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/...identificacao/

----------


## José Trindade

boas paulo
a adicao de kalk penso que está a correr bem,tenho 2 pedras calcarias que comprei e estao a comecar a ficar rosadinhas ,espero que seja alga coralina a desenvolver,as pedras já com alga coralina que recolhi no mar estao  se a manter muito bem,tambem estou sempre a colocar garrafas com agua congelada para manter uma temperatura de 18,19 graus.
mais para a frente coloco umas fotos que sejam visiveis.
uma duvida,para já vou repondo agua do mar mas  no inverno nem sempre vai ser possivel como é obvio,o que me aconselhas:posso fazer com sal de cozinha ou é melhor o sintetico,digo o sal de cozinha porque as especies que tenho sao mais resistentes  mas nao sei ainda o que é melhor para eles.
no que respeita a evolucao do aquario estou muito satisfeito pois os peixes estao aparentemente muito bem as anemonas estao perfeitas e graÇas a toda a ajuda fui aperfeicoando e está a superar as minhas espetativas...
cá vao mais  umas fotos

cumps
jose trindade
evolucao do aquario pictures by jocamarmelada - Photobucket

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> boas
> preciso de identificar este peixe,vou por as fotos,a foto  3e4 sao de um adulto e cria muito p
> arecidos com o peixe que quero identificar mas esse peixe tem mais listagens que o normal...
> identificacao pictures by jocamarmelada - Photobucket


Pelo que pude ver é um Parablennius gattorugine em todas as fotos  :SbOk:

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS FILIFE
mas este nao tem uma marca azul na dorsal,será uma variante da especie,é que ele é diferente dos outros juvenis.

obrigado
cumps
jose trindade

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, Zé.
Ainda bem que o kalk está a dar resultado. Só tinha mesmo que dar.
Quanto à água do mar para o Inverno, se tiveres onde guardar, podes recolher 100, 300, 500 litros e deixar num local escuro. Não tem problema usares água com 3,4,5 meses. Se optares pelo sal, terá que ser sintético. O sal de cozinha não serve, em virtude dos tratamentos que sofre para poder ser ingerido, além de perder elementos traço no processo de secagem.
Quanto à temperatura da água, podes também usar uma régua com 3 ou 4 ventoínhas de PC. Ajudam a baixar um pouco a temperatura, visto que o ar ao ser batido, arrefece.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

> BOAS FILIFE
> mas este nao tem uma marca azul na dorsal,será uma variante da especie,é que ele é diferente dos outros juvenis.
> 
> obrigado
> cumps
> jose trindade


Boas José...mas pelo que sei o Parablennius gattourgine não apresenta mancha na barbatana dorsal.

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS FILIPE
nas fotos dá para ver que tem uma mancha azul brilhante na dorsal junto á cabeca,tenho mais 3 juvenis iguais e todos com a mesma mancha,o que sao entao?

identificacao pictures by jocamarmelada - Photobucket

cumps jose trindade

----------


## José Trindade

boas paulo
já tenho uma regua de 2 ventuinhas e ajuda bastante,-2graus pelo menos mas é insuficiente,por isso vou colocando gelo para a fauna se sentir em casa...ou quase.dá o seu trabalho mas quando se gosta tem de ser,e depois no inverno já nao vai ser preciso.

cumps josé trindade

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Talvez Parablennius ruber...mas talvez os juvenis destas espécies apresentem as manchas na dorsal.

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS FILIPE
quando estiverem maiores tiram se as duvidas,de qualquer forma obrigado.

cumps jose trindade

----------


## P.Martins

Boas

   José antes de mais parabéns pela opção de fazeres um aquário da nossa costa eu mantenho um já á mais de um ano e posso dizer que com alguma paciência ficam muito bonitos.

   Em relação a identificação do peixe se for um gattorugine são extremamente curiosos e muito engraçados escolhem uma buraco e nunca mais saem de lá por vezes ficam totalmente pretos ou se for fêmea castanho escuro, no caso do ruber  a anatomia é muito idêntica mas as suas antenas tem as pontas amarelas ao laranja assim como as barbatanas mas o comportamento ai já é outra coisa quando em adultos são sem duvidas mais bonitos mas nada escapa no aquário.

   A vinagreira é uma boa aquisição são muito engraçadas mas não te esqueças que estas alimenta-se de algas principalmente as cor de vinho ou algas vermelhas são destas que tiras a sua defesa mas se não forem incomodas de inicio habituam-se e depois ate podes andar com elas na mão que não há problema de resto continua assim.

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS P.MARTINS

pois nao é fácil o inicio destes aquarios,já levei especies de volta para o mar por serem demasiado predadoras,demora o seu tempo até conseguir uma certa harmonia entre as varias especies,mas com paciencia chego lá.
é muito gratificante apreciar as especies da nossa costa em aquario,quando as vemos nas poÇas nao lhes damos o devido valor.
para já a evolucao do meu aquario tem superado as minhas expetativas e graÇas tambem a toda a ajuda de membros mais experientes para a melhoria das condicoes do aquario.
a vinagreira já foi para o mar,para já nao quero facilitar.


cumps  jose trindade

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Fizeste bem ao devolver a vinagreira ao mar. Apesar de ser bonita de ver evoluir pelo aquário, como te tinha dito, em caso de morte sería o desmontar tudo e começar de novo. As toxinas libertadas, matariam tudo. Uma atitude, no mínimo, bastante responsável.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Hugo Costa

Viva!

Tenho aquários da nossa costa há uns anos valentes, sempre com sucesso e poucas baixas, a maior parte dos animais foram devolvidos ao mar por crescerem demais.  :Smile: 

A minha questão prende-se com o facto de ter sempre usado areia coralina, mas agora que estou a montar um aquário maiorzinho (1600L) estou a ponderar usar areia da nossa costa (do continente). 

Ao ler este post ( http://www.reefforum.net/f8/areia-da-nossa-costa-288/ ) parece-me que não há problemas de maior, desde que tenhamos atenção a que teremos uma menor capacidade de buffering.

Mas gostava de ter uma opinião da malta com aquários da nossa costa e se a usam com sucesso.

Obrigado!

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boas Hugo:
Não sei se ajuda muito mas há quem diga que a areia da nossa costa (eu tenho num aqua) tem demasiada sílica e que favorece o crescimento de algas filamentosas.
Este é realmente o meu maior problema...A solução é limpeza e mais limpeza...
De resto, os vivos continuam bem vivos...

Não sei se alguém tem mais informação sobre o assunto. O meu aqua da costa tem pouco mais de um ano e meio.

Fica bem

----------


## José Trindade

BOAS
eu ainda tenho o meu aquario da costa á 7 meses e optei por colocar como primeira camada areia da nossa costa e por cima areia coralina,até á data nao tive nenhum problema com algas,zero mesmo e espero continuar com essa sorte,os peixes tao sempre a crescer e aparentemente bem de saude...

cumps

jose trindade

----------


## Pedro Vidal

> boas
> preciso de identificar este peixe,vou por as fotos,a foto  3e4 sao de um adulto e cria muito p
> arecidos com o peixe que quero identificar mas esse peixe tem mais listagens que o normal...
> identificacao pictures by jocamarmelada - Photobucket


Os das primeiras duas fotos parecem-me ser a marachomba Maria da Toca _Parablennius pilicornis  
_, mas não tenho certeza, pelas imagens.

já os das ultimas fotos parecem-me marachomba babosa _Parablennius gattorugine_. Nos Açores e Madeira existe uma espécie parecida, mas é diferente.


Tenho visto boa parte das marachombas que aparecem na Póvoa, e o que tenho visto é: 
_Coryphoblennius galerita
Parablennius gattorugine
Parablennius pilicornis
Lipophrys pholis_


mantenho um nano com invertebrados da costa e concordo contigo, nas poças não respeitamos estes animais e no aquario vemos que são fantasticos.

----------

